# Solved: Smitfraud-C.Toolbar888 from Spybot S&D?



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi guys.

Spybot Search & Destroy has alerted me that I have a Smitfraud-C.Toolbar888 malware. I will remove it through Spybot S&D but I worry it won't be completely remove it. I can also post a HiJackThis log if requested, although I'm not sure if my version is the most up to date. I hope someone can fix this malware problem soon =D

Regards,
poo.

--------------------------------------------

EDIT: Here is a log anyway.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:53:35 PM, on 6/11/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CAP3RSK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\CAP3SWK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Games\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IeCatch5 Class - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE VIMICRO USB PC Camera 301x
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneV] C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.8.0.0812.00.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.8.0.0812.00.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *poopehz*. 

Welcome to TSG.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.

*Warning : running option #2 on a non infected computer in Normal Mode will remove your Desktop background*.


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi there JSntgRvr.

It seems the Smitfraud-C.Toolbar888 has gone because Spybot S&D does not detect it anymore. However, I will post a log for you from SmitFraudfix. Thanks for the help =)

Regards,
poo.

--------------------------------------

EDIT: Here is the log.

SmitFraudFix v2.119

Scan done at 13:06:22.37, Mon 06/11/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ot.ico FOUND !
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1024\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\poopehz\FAVORI~1

C:\DOCUME~1\poopehz\FAVORI~1\Antivirus Test Online.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *poopehz*. 

Please download *Brute Force Uninstaller* to your desktop.
Right click the BFU folder on your desktop, and choose *Extract All*
Click "Next"
In the box to choose where to extract the files to,
Click "Browse"
Click on the + sign next to "My Computer"
Click on "Local Disk (C or whatever your primary drive is 
Click "Make New Folder"
Type in *BFU*
Click "Next", and *Un*check the "Show Extracted Files" box and then click "Finish".
*RIGHT-CLICK HERE* and choose "Save As" (in IE it's "Save Target As") in order to download Alcra *PLUS* Remover. 
*Save it in the same folder you made earlier (c:\BFU)*.

Do not do anything with these yet!

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.
_This is a 30 day trial of the program_
Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware, Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly

*Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.*

*Boot into Safe Mode:*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Perform the following steps in safe mode:


*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:
Lauch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG Anti-Spyware will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware .
Then, please go to Start > My Computer and navigate to the C:\BFU folder.
 Start the Brute Force Uninstaller by doubleclicking *BFU.exe*
 Behind the *scriptline to execute* field click the folder icon







and select *alcanshorty.bfu*
 Press *Execute* and let the program do its job. (You ought to see a progress bar if you did this correctly.)
Wait for the *complete script execution* box to pop up and press OK.
Press *exit* to terminate the BFU program.
While in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab, then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Next go to Control Panel > Display. Click on the "Desktop" tab then click the "Customize Desktop" button. Click on the "Web" tab. Under "Web Pages" Delete everything except for "My Current Home Page". Click OK then Apply and OK.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location.
*Post a fresh Hijackthis log along with the AVG Anti-spyware and ActiveScan reports.*


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi there.

This is the HJT log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:41:46 PM, on 6/11/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CAP3RSK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\CAP3SWK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IeCatch5 Class - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE VIMICRO USB PC Camera 301x
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneV] C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.8.0.0812.00.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.8.0.0812.00.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

-------------------------------------------

This is the AVG Spyware log.

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	1:47:00 PM 6/11/2006

+ Scan result:

C:\Program Files\mIRC\mirc.exe -> Backdoor.Ciadoor.13 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\!KillBox\ld100.tmp -> Downloader.Zlob.xb : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
D:\Downloads\EvID4226Patch223d-en.zip/EvID4226Patch.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Hacktool.EvID : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.412:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.413:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.414:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.415:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.416:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.417:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.418:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.419:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.420:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.421:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.422:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.423:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.424:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.425:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.381:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.382:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.383:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.384:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.385:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.216:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : Cleaned.
:mozilla.279:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.280:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.803:C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1024 -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end

---------------------------------------------------

This is the Panda log.

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/securityerror Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Favorites\Antivirus Test Online.url 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\Process.exe 
Possible Virus. Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\swsc.exe 
Spyware:Cookie/bravenetA Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt[.bravenet.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/DomainSponsor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fy2gy1pg.default\cookies.txt[landing.domainsponsor.com/] 
Possible Virus. Not disinfected C:\VundoFix Backups\mllmk.dll 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected D:\Downloads\SmitfraudFix.zip[SmitfraudFix/Process.exe] 
Possible Virus. Not disinfected D:\Downloads\SmitfraudFix.zip[SmitfraudFix/swsc.exe]

--------------------

Regards,
poo.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *poopehz.* 

*Please print these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reference while in Safe Mode.*

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

*A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.*

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab, then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Next go to Control Panel > Display. Click on the "Desktop" tab then click the "Customize Desktop" button. Click on the "Web" tab. Under "Web Pages" Delete everything except for "My Current Home Page". Click OK then Apply and OK.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi there JSntgRvr. Thanks for the reply, you've been a great help to me =)

I'd just like to know, hasn't that step been already mentioned in your previous post? I believe I have already done what you have told me to do, however, I will do it again tonight or tomorrow as I will have to go off soon.

Just wanted some clarification =D
Thanks heaps for your help. Its really appreciated JSntgRvr.

Regards,
poo.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *poopehz* 



poopehz said:


> Hi there JSntgRvr. Thanks for the reply, you've been a great help to me =)
> 
> I'd just like to know, hasn't that step been already mentioned in your previous post? I believe I have already done what you have told me to do, however, I will do it again tonight or tomorrow as I will have to go off soon.
> 
> ...


Yes, but *ActiveScan* shows the following:

*Antivirus Test Online.url *

Which is part of *Smithfraud*. For better scanning, remove your current *Smithfraudfix* from your computer and download the latest version at the same link as before. Remember, the clean option must be done in Safe Mode.


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi again. Here is the rapport =)

I have noticed that Anti-virus url has gone now.

SmitFraudFix v2.119

Scan done at 16:41:46.28, Wed 08/11/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\poopehz\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\poopehz\FAVORI~1\Antivirus Test Online.url Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Regards,
poo.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *poopehz* 

Post a *Hiajckthis* log for a review. *How is the computer doing?*


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi again JSntgRvr =)

Thanks for all your help so far. Everything seems to be running fine now, courtesy of your help 

Here is the HJT log as requested.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:21:42 PM, on 9/11/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgamsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CAP3RSK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\CAP3SWK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IeCatch5 Class - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE VIMICRO USB PC Camera 301x
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneV] C:\Program Files\Gigabyte\ET5\GUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\KEM.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.8.0.0812.00.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.8.0.0812.00.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *poopehz*. 

Congratulations.









Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
Spybot Search & Destroy - Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

AdAware - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

CleanUP! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Glad I could be of help. :up: Best wishes!


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi again JSntgRvr. 

Thanks heaps for all your help. I've followed your instructions regarding the System Restore and I'd like to thank you =)

Regards,
poo.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You are Welcome. :up:


----------



## poopehz (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi there, you might be better off posting your own new thread since mine is already marked solved :up:


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Moved his post to a new thread he started.

This thread is solved. I am closing it now if you need it reopened pm me or any other mod.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

